# Crappie crappie crappie.



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Usually by this time these things have disappeared for me, pop joined me again today and we put 29 in the boat this afternoon. We put the big trot line in the river at dark baited with big shad. No telling what will be on that thing in the morning !


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

You’re like the Korean kid. Dayum Son.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job Kevin! Loaded up.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dude ! :thumbup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice! I finally figured out the crappie in that weedy lake. I've been hammering the bass on topwater, mostly frogs. Caught 1 crappie on the frog, then noticed those small hits I had been getting were crappie. I put a small jig about 9 inches under a little float. Now when one hits the frog I toss the jig at it. I caught 9 monster crappie (for me) that way last week.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That's a heck of a mess of summer crappie.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice! Are you spider-rigging? How deep were they?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Minnows under corks. (Pop don’t like jigs). 8’ deep


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

So.....what about the trot line ?


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont know how to throw a flag, but i am with Russ/what about the trot line.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> So.....what about the trot line ?




Ok so this was Saturday and we checked it Sunday AM. Three channels and one blue. Channels were abut 4 pounds each and the blue was 14. Not one bait left on it. We were gonna bait it back Sunday afternoon but couldn’t catch any bait and we were tired. So this afternoon we took A bunch of crappie heads and rib cages to bait it back up. It actually had two 8# blues on it... I have no idea why but it looks like I’ve gotten good enough to catch them on bare hooks!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

The hooks probably still smelled like shad, and that was enough. We do well jugging with only about 1" of earthworm threaded on the bend of our hooks. All it takes is something to flavor the hook. But we're targeting frying-size channels (1-2#).


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Crappie heads should work. I've caught fish both blues and flatheads on them. Or I shoyld have said I was using bream heads.


----------



## radtechbob (Jul 5, 2019)

*Radtechbob*

Hey, where and how did you catch those? Want some...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Ok so this was Saturday and we checked it Sunday AM. Three channels and one blue. Channels were abut 4 pounds each and the blue was 14. Not one bait left on it. We were gonna bait it back Sunday afternoon but couldn’t catch any bait and we were tired. So this afternoon we took A bunch of crappie heads and rib cages to bait it back up. It actually had two 8# blues on it... I have no idea why but it looks like I’ve gotten good enough to catch them on bare hooks!!



Maybe bare hooks will work on cats like they do on mullet, but for mullet they like gold hooks.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

radtechbob said:


> Hey, where and how did you catch those? Want some...




Where, Alabama river north of millers ferry. How, Minnows under corks 8’ deep


----------

